# Who could help port ecomp&ecomorph?



## YZMSQ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi there:
Happy new year! With FreeBSD 8.2 coming soon, I'm preparing migrating to it from my Archlinux. While as one of E17 & ecomorph & ecomp fans on Archlinux, I couldn't find an ecomp and ecomorph port in freshports after search. So could you help me port ecomp and ecomorph, which brings 3D desktop to E17? I really love them.

This is the link to them:
ecomp&ecomorph

Thank you in advance.]ecomp


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

It's based on x11-wm/compiz. Use that.


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 28, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's based on x11-wm/compiz. Use that.


Thank you very much for your reply. As far as I know, compiz cannot work with Enlightenment, while ecomp, the patched compiz, works well with E17.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

Possible, I don't use E17. But you could use that port as a base to build the port for ecomorph.

Porter's handbook


----------



## ring_zero (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, after working on this for over six months, I have to say that it is going to be extremely difficult if not impossible to port ecomorph without actually rewriting some of the source code for it.  It uses inotify which as you all may well know is linux only.  I have not figured out exactly what it uses inotify for, but I do know that for some reason after compiling and installing ecomorph, for some reason it does not recieve the correct glx values needed to run.  It just complains about there being a software rasterizer being present, eventhough the GLX rendering string from glxinfo clearly states otherwise.  I have almost given up here.  Moving to XFCE4 for *BSD compositing.


----------



## ring_zero (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ecomorph + E17 port on FreeBSD*

Well, I installed enlightenment 17 and ecomorph using parts of a modified compiz port Makefile, as well as an older revision of the e17 code (57785), and I was able to get it to build successfully. 

I was also able to run both, but ecomorph ran into several errors, and crashed.  It would seem that Enlightenment is being mostly developed on Linux.  Several of the new features in the most current E17 WILL NOT build on FreeBSD without disabling (in Evas --disable-cpu-sse3, and in E17 --disable-mixer.  

The most recent version of Ecomorph WILL NOT build on FreeBSD without modifying the Makefile found in src/ remove the section -ldl from line 259 in ecomp/src/Makefile.  Both use Linux-centric items, specifically SCM_CREDENTIALS from socket.h in the new E17 which is only for Linux, and inotify and libdl in the newest revision of Ecomorph.  

Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the majority of E17 development is occurring in Linux.  If E17 is a sticking point for you, I hate to say this, but I would go with Slackware, or Arch Linux.  There is an alternative though, use XFCE4 on FreeBSD.  It is lightweight, and compositing is built in.

By the way, it could also be that I don't know enough about what I am doing here.  I will never be arrogant enough to say, "Because I can't, noone can."  But for now, for me, it is FreeBSD and XFCE4.


----------



## ring_zero (Mar 31, 2012)

Please see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31022 for instructions detailing how to get ecomp and ecomorph to work.


----------



## ring_zero (May 8, 2012)

Please mark this thread as solved.  I am in the process of porting it.


----------



## YZMSQ (May 9, 2012)

ring_zero said:
			
		

> Please mark this thread as solved.  I am in the process of porting it.


OK. Thank you for your hard work.:e


----------



## ring_zero (May 9, 2012)

For patches see here. Please see this thread for instructions on how to install the current version of E17.


----------

